# Démontage ipod 5ème génération: utile ?



## novice95 (9 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je viens de retrouver par hasard mon ipod de 5ème génération. 
J'ai tenté de l'allumer mais l'écran me renvoyait vers les pages d'aide d'Apple. 
Je l'ai donc démonté et ai constaté que c'était le disque dur qui était mort. 

J'ai vu qu'il était possible de changer ce dernier par une carte Compact Flash en achetant un adaptateur, mais j'aimerais ne pas engager des frais inutilement. Avant de me lancer dans cette manipulation, j'aimerais m'assurer qu'il est encore reconnu par iTunes (connaissant l'obsolescence programmée d'Apple, on ne sait jamais ).

Etant donné que l'écran ne m'affiche que ceci, comment savoir si la batterie est toujours en bon état ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------

